# We saw the hunt on the Quantock Hills!!!!



## Tanyac (Jun 18, 2008)

We had planned to take a trip to Exmoor National Park today, but stayed a little closer to home. Wow, what an amazing place!!! Spectacular scenery all around, gorse and heather covering the ground. Then from nowhere, a traditional English hunt with about 30 hounds and riders came over the hill!! OMG we were so excited... The battery on the main camera had gone, so whipped out my phone and took a few snaps of them riding by. Also saw a group of about 25 red deer with a stunning stag. I've walked there all my life, and it's only the second time I've seen deer. BTW, stag hunting is banned now, and they were not hunting the deer, they were taking the hounds away from them. The leader of the hunt has this little horn which he toots on from on his horse - all the hounds run alongside him. He wears a bright red coat... proper English tradition.

Oh yes, Obi and Izzie had a great time although I think they would have disappeared over the hill with the hounds had we not put their leads on... lol!

You can't see from the pics how utterly freezing it was, up high and a strong northerly wind... brrrrrr!!!

I hope you all enjoy the pics..




















Izzie probably watching some sheep in the distance...










Obi (mobile phone pic)











Izzie










Obi chewing a bit of heather bush, you can see in the background where we walked... 2 hours! We had a blast! Just beyond the furthest hill is the sea.










The view on the other side of the hills










Doggie wonderland!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Thankfully today no sheep chasing, saw many sheep/deer but from a distance so just watched...











All I can say is I feel so priviledged that I can walk in places like this... 25 miles from my house. It is without doubt my dogs' favourite place to walk... EVER!! We don't mind it either...


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

FANTASTIC!!!!! One of my great thrills was to have ridden with hounds in Metamora, MI at the hunt some 30 years ago. It was incredible! 
Your photos are great!


----------



## AlanK (Jun 28, 2008)

Awesome photos!!!
I'm speechless......


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Stunning pictures !!! Thank you so much for sharing.


----------



## Lucky's mom (Nov 4, 2005)

Those were fantastic Photos! Just beautiful scenery!


----------



## Powderpuff (Dec 30, 2007)

Great pics Tanya, looks like you had a great time.


----------



## Old Gold Mum2001 (Feb 25, 2007)

I can see why it's a favorite place  GORGEOUS, as are your goldens 
Beautiful pics of the horses too.


----------



## Tanyac (Jun 18, 2008)

Thank you all for your comments... I'm so glad I have somewhere I can share! This place (Quantock Hills) is like food for the soul I always think... you can see for miles, with the sea on one side and rolling hills over to Exmoor on the other. The dogs are completley in their element - our walk was over 2 hours!!!

I hope the pictures did justice to the awesome surroundings.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

tanyac said:


> Thank you all for your comments... I'm so glad I have somewhere I can share! This place (Quantock Hills) is like food for the soul I always think... you can see for miles, with the sea on one side and rolling hills over to Exmoor on the other. The dogs are completley in their element - our walk was over 2 hours!!!
> 
> I hope the pictures did justice to the awesome surroundings.


It's incredible. Your photos certainly did do justice - it looks magical. You live close - SO lucky for you and the dogs. Not being all that familiar with the UK, where is Rugby? (Of course, in relation to London ) Gini and I had tickets to Crufts, and plane reservations and lodging, and cancelled when she became so ill, so I have never been. I'd love to but my heart sort of went out of it thinking of going without her.... I will say that your photos are fast changing my mind


----------



## moverking (Feb 26, 2007)

A real hunt...what I would give to see it! Your pics are awesome and what a gift to those of us who can only imagine, thank you!


----------



## Tanyac (Jun 18, 2008)

Pointgold said:


> It's incredible. Your photos certainly did do justice - it looks magical. You live close - SO lucky for you and the dogs. Not being all that familiar with the UK, where is Rugby? (Of course, in relation to London ) Gini and I had tickets to Crufts, and plane reservations and lodging, and cancelled when she became so ill, so I have never been. I'd love to but my heart sort of went out of it thinking of going without her.... I will say that your photos are fast changing my mind


Well, I live in Weston-super-Mare, Somerset, which is about 20 miles southwest from Bristol, and across the Bristol Channel from Cardiff (Wales). I've put a link to a website giving more information on the area which has been designated as an area of outstanding natural beauty (AONB).

http://www.quantockonline.co.uk/

Rugby, is not far from where Crufts is held (Birmingham) and is about 30 miles directly east from Birmingham.

It's a shame you didn't make it over here for Crufts, I'm hoping to be there next year hopefully, a great day out and doggie 'fix'!


----------



## davebeech (Feb 11, 2006)

great pics Tanya, I haven't been down there for years but it still looks amazing !!


----------



## Lisa_and_Willow. (Dec 18, 2007)

Its been a few years since I have been to the Quantock Hills and your pics make me want to go again!!


----------



## LibbysMom (Jan 15, 2008)

Great photos! I'm so jealous of all the scenary that those of you on the other side of the pond get to see daily. I don't know what my dogs would have done if they saw all those dogs and horses!


----------



## mist (Jun 23, 2007)

Amazing pictures, fancy not taking spare batteries though


----------



## Tanyac (Jun 18, 2008)

I know about the batteries running out on the camera.. grrr! After the dogs and huntmaster came past and the horses were coming up behind... I was groping around in my pocket for my phone so we didn't miss the moment all together... it was so exciting, but was secretly glad they weren't hunting the deer - they were left unmolested... beautiful sight to see, and blended into the bracken totally... why they're called red deer I suppose...


----------



## boomers mom (Sep 17, 2008)

that would be an awesome site to see!!!! lucky you for being in the right place at the right time! im jealous!


----------



## Tanyac (Jun 18, 2008)

Trust me, we've been there many times and have only seen horses and sheep before, was just wondering why we never saw deer and there they were, I was overjoyed and we just stood there and watched them... magical moment! What with the hunt all around us also, made my day! We really lucked out.


----------



## olik (Apr 13, 2008)

real hunt? I had never seen anything like that!!!The pictures are great,and I am totally understand why everybody enjoying the scenery.


----------



## Tanyac (Jun 18, 2008)

olik said:


> real hunt? I had never seen anything like that!!!The pictures are great,and I am totally understand why everybody enjoying the scenery.


Hunting with hounds was banned recently in the UK, but it's steeped in British history, and they are not actually allowed to hunt, so was watching with interest...

I have never really agreed with hunting this way, especially hunting deer, but must admit I found it really exciting to watch, They are allowed to 'drag hunt' whereby a scent is marked and the hounds follow. You know when the hounds have caught a scent because you can hear them baying!

Luckily when the hounds and horses came by us, we put ours on the lead - some hounds came and sniffed, then they were gone, good job because I'm sure ours would have embarrased us and ran off with them... lol!!!


----------



## Emma&Tilly (May 15, 2005)

oh wow Tanya...it looks so beautiful, I have never been to the Quantocks but would love to visit one day. I was saying just the other day that we have the glorious yorkshire dales not far away but I have rarely been...I should make an effort to go for a hike up there soon. Although I don't particularly like the thought of hunting with hounds it does look quite stunning to see it...we used to have regular fox hunts that crossed the fields behind my house, amazing to see...apparently there was one only a few weeks ago and poice were called to stop it. I do love the history and tradition of it all though...

Obi and Izzie look fabulous as always!!!


----------



## MyBaileyGirl (Jun 11, 2008)

Oh wow that really is cool! Your cell phone takes awesome pictures!


----------



## Faith's mommy (Feb 26, 2007)

looks like an amazing place for a walk. i can imagine that the dogs wanted to follow the hunt!


----------



## Tanyac (Jun 18, 2008)

MyBaileyGirl said:


> Oh wow that really is cool! Your cell phone takes awesome pictures!


Thank goodness for cell phones I say! Didn't think about it until the hounds had passed, but glad I caught the hoses and riders all dressed so smartly... and the horses were stunning!


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Gorgeous and astounding! Great pics! How thrilling to see it in person! Glad they don't really hunt anymore though. : )


----------



## twinny41 (Feb 13, 2008)

They are stunning photos! Mobile phone too. Marvellous


----------

